# Rein question



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2010)

Could someone describe how the reins are held using the finger loop? A photo would be better.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 30, 2010)

And I have another question - how do you hold the reins if you are using one hand for reins and one hand for whip?

thank you

Wilma


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my, ladies. Big questions!

To Marsha-

I hold the reins as normal, coming up through the bottom of my hand and over the top like a huntseat rider would hold theirs. Usually when I first gather the reins off the horse's back I step out to the end of them, straightening any kinks, then slip the pinky loop over my left little finger and slide my other hand down the reins to my desired location where I separate them out into each hand in the manner described above. The excess drapes down in front of my knuckles and then is gathered up by the loop on my pinky.

To Wilma-

There are entire 400 page books dedicated to answering that question.




It's called various things for various styles but the most common is Achenbach and I'm shamelessly going to let Myrna answer that question.





Understandably, handling up to eight reins in one hand can get complicated. I saw one of the best drivers in the Netherlands (Denmark? Whereever the Friesians call home!



) driving an eight horse hitch in true Achenbach style at Happ's one time...bending each individual pair rather than swinging them like a teamster...and it was amazing.

Single horse isn't nearly so bad but there's definitely a trick to it.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a photo that shows how Leia describes holding the reins.






I would like to see Kyle tip his left hand more to be at what we call the "same angle as the withers", and he could close his right ring finger a little more. But, to brag a little, he did get 4th out of 13 adults in Novice Driver Reinsmanship at Villa Louis!



:BigGrin



(I should have also pulled my coat and his coat down some more!



)

I'm going to look for some one-handed photos, but I have to do chores right now, and I also have a meeting tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Here is one photo and one way in the mean time. http://www.lazylwis.com/vl-Home/VL-Home/Villa_Louis.html#16

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 30, 2010)

And you have every right to brag Myrna! What a marvelous little whip he is!

I have a swivel buckle on the end of all my reins so that I can gather them up at the saddle making sure they are straight from the bit and then as I step to the cart sliding my hands along the reins they straighten themselves out. I slip the loop over my pinkie and then step into the cart with one rein between my pinkie and ring finger and one between my ring and pointer finger, whip in my right hand, step in the cart and then pass the top rein (the one between my ring and pointer) over to my right. If I am driving one handed I leave them as they were. I drive this way because I come from an english riding background. I have learned Aachenbach and use it for team driving but prefer this method for a single horse.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, I looked up Achenbach and found this drawing at the following link.

http://www.horsedrivingtrialsclub.com/theachenbachdrivingsy.htm

I think that's what I was thinking - both reins are held in the left hand but the fingers of the right hand are used in front.

When I'm line driving Lacey with one hand, I have the reins come into my palm from the outsides (not between fingers) They cross over and I close my hand over them, thinking that is about the width of her muzzle, so when I twist my hand she feels the pull on one side and release on the other.

I'm still driving her in the halter, however. Haven't tried getting her to take the bit yet.


----------



## O So (Nov 30, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> I'm still driving her in the halter, however. Haven't tried getting her to take the bit yet.


I hope you don't mind me kind of doing a little hijack on the topic, Marsha!

I have a question on reining with a halter for studiowvw. Do you just have the reins coming back to you with out them being in the piece that actually holds them? I think it is called the saddle girth?


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Kim

I started out line driving with the lines loose (we don't actually have a harness yet).

Sometimes I tie a string around her girth and put the lines through that, but I prefer them free. That way I can drop one around her side if necessary.

Also sometimes I just lead her instead of driving. This is more about exercise and getting out than being particular about reining. I also take the dogs so she gets used to them running past.

We also work on voice commands, unfortunately she can trot much longer and faster than I can, so she's had to learn to trot slow.

Having said that, the last couple of days I drove her up into the back field and she was quite feisty about it, so a couple of times I was glad I could just loosen one line and have her run around me on the other line. I think the lines are about 9 feet long after being tied into the halter.

I was doing a two-mile walk every morning in Sept and part of Oct. and many mornings I would line drive Lacey.

Note - changed this pic to show the reins and halter better.






I had tied the rope to the sides of her halter although now I have it tied just above the knot under her chin.

Sometimes I walk on her left side, sometimes on the right, and sometimes directly behind.

In this picture she has the string around her girth.






Wilma


----------



## O So (Nov 30, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> I started out line driving with the lines loose (we don't actually have a harness yet).
> 
> ...



Awesome!! That was a real help, specially the pics ( I removed them in this reply to avoid having a bunch of space used up



) . I am wanting to eventually teach O So too. I had him walk in front of me once, but with only the one lead. I will now try your method of the two ropes on the halter!! I like that. O So is not bit trained either. I ordered the bit and bridal, so I am going to start to train him, but for now at least I can do the ropes on each side of the halter!!

Thanks again!!

Also, sorry for the thread jack, Marsha!


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 1, 2010)

O So said:


> Awesome!! That was a real help, specially the pics ( I removed them in this reply to avoid having a bunch of space used up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I sure hijacked this one - oops, sorry!

(Note: I changed the pic in the previous post to show the reins and halter better.)

Kim, I am no expert, but you can use the halter and lines to teach them to walk ahead of you without putting a lot of pressure on the bit and mouth (which can be very painful and stressful if our hands are not forgiving enough).

He will not understand this at first.

I would suggest you start to do this in a small area so you don't lose control before your horse understands the concept of walking ahead of you and being guided by the reins. You could start in a large stall, then move to a round pen type area or small paddock. If he pushes through the feel on the halter because he doesn't understand, you can always loosen off one line and regain control with the other. Then start again.

Once he understands, you can start reining in figure 8s or use cones to weave through.

You could also start by walking beside him (with very short length to the reins) to teach him stopping, turning, backing, etc., then gradually move back.

But don't long line him out on the trail until he has a pretty good willingness to stop and turn off your feel on the reins.

These are very basic ideas - you will have to try it out to see how he reacts and take it from there. A learning experience for you and for him.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, so I was almost done with writing this marvelous post on this topic, and somehow touched a key and it was GONE!!!



So you are going to get the VERY abbreviated version and we can fill in later if desired. I have to get at baking Christmas cookies for church tonight!

Here is a photo of two methods of left hand rein positions. The left (my husband) is using the Hungarian position. The lady on the right is using the Coachman or English position. (Yes, it has been called Achenbach, but that is actually a system of reining, not necessarily a hand hold. I learned that from the article below.)






Here is an article that is part of and article from the March/April '09 issue of Driving Digest that talks about Driving from the Left Hand.

http://www.coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI25&k=27 The article is good enough that it is worth it to get a back issue.

There is a funny story about the above photo. You'll have to wait if you want to "hear" it.





Myrna (who should learn to type this stuff in Word first and then copy and paste it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the picture and description of the rein loop. Hopefully I will have a chance to try it today, as it is gorgeous outside.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, super detail in that link from Coachman's Delight.

Thanks, Myrna.

It is in downloadable format (menu on left).

I'll have to print it out and study it.

A rainy, windy day here today, and now it's snowing, so I won't be practicing with Lacey today.

W


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 1, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> A rainy, windy day here today, and now it's snowing, so I won't be practicing with Lacey today.


Good day for practicing with a rein board!


----------



## O So (Dec 1, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Good day for practicing with a rein board!


I just saw one of those on another web site! Looks pretty interesting. I couldn't get a good view of it though. It would be nice to know how to make one! Doesn't look to hard. Anyone have a template of one? Or a close up pic?


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 1, 2010)

O So said:


> I just saw one of those on another web site! Looks pretty interesting. I couldn't get a good view of it though. It would be nice to know how to make one! Doesn't look to hard. Anyone have a template of one? Or a close up pic?


Ok, I put "rein board" into Google and the first one that came up looks pretty good.

Thanks for the idea, Myrna

W


----------



## O So (Dec 1, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> Ok, I put "rein board" into Google and the first one that came up looks pretty good.
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Myrna
> 
> W


Duh, forgot that "google" is our friend!! LOL Thanks for the idea on that too! LOL


----------



## LazyRanch (Dec 2, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> I have learned Aachenbach and use it for team driving but prefer this method for a single horse.


I too learned Aachenbach - let me more accurately put it: I was shown Aachenbach over the summer and built a rein board to practice it before I subjected the wee beastie to it. I find it much easier to school my horses with rein in left hand, whip in right. I can correct a dropped shoulder or hip, or request a bend more efficiently. I also find holding my rein in this manner tends to keep the rein quieter, allowing the horse to focus better on what I am asking. It does take practice, though.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 2, 2010)

LazyRanch said:


> I also find holding my rein in this manner tends to keep the rein quieter, allowing the horse to focus better on what I am asking. It does take practice, though.






:yes





But, it is harder to use on a greener horse. I flip between various rein positions throughout my training time. I don't do that in the show ring, though.

Here is our rein board.






Myrna


----------

